# Flowers in my garden



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some pictures of my flowers in my garden.
I've made them myself this time.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And more..........













































Red milkweed beetles ( eats the plant, so i've already killed them, sorry )


----------



## Rosebud8506 (Jun 20, 2007)

oooh those are very pretty!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW....Ans, you truly have a gree thumb. The pictures are great and the flowers are beautiful -- so healthy and perfect. It appears you enjoy your garden and do a lot of work.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ans, awesome pics once again, I need to grab your thumb for a season!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like you joined ranks with your husband.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Stunning - I love the clarity and color.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All the flowers are gorgeous. What are those last yellow ones. I don't think I've ever seen them before and they're beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just looked again. Are those flowers all in pots? They're incredible.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Those are gorgeous! How long does it take to keep them up??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very,very beautiful! I love your flowers and the beautiful pictures to capture them! The bumble bee photos are just amazing!:clap2: GREAT JOB! :clap2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of your flowers....I love the contrast of the one with the now dead bugs!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

The flowers are stunning and you take wonderful pictures...what kind of camera do you have (we are in the market for a new one)?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a beautiful garden! You have the magic touch!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, the last one (light orange) seems to be a closed lily. But I'm sure Ans will let us know soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I meant the yellow ones just above that. They're gorgeous. I love flowers but my thumb would need to be painted to be green.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, you're right, those are PRECIOUS.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, the photos are beautiful. They could be postcards, they are so beautiful. I'd love to have your garden. We just planted a ton of flowering plants in our back yard. I'm hoping that as they take root and grow they'll be even half as beautiful as yours! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Geri

It is an angel's trumpet. ( Brugmansia flower )

http://arhomeandgarden.org/plantoftheweek/articles/angel_trumpet_11-4-05.htm


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Michi715

A CANON 40D.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=139&modelid=15653

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0708/07082010canoneos40d.asp


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans said:


> @Geri
> 
> It is an angel's trumpet. ( Brugmansia flower )
> 
> http://arhomeandgarden.org/plantoftheweek/articles/angel_trumpet_11-4-05.htm


Wow! I'm amazed. That's what I thought it was, well at least I knew it was a (something) trumpet.  Love it! All your flowers are gorgeous.


----------

